

Show HN: ReleasePages – automated release notes - rog211

I created ReleasePages for my own company because clients were always asking to send them weekly updates on what we had been working on and what news features of bugs we had released. ReleasePages pulls in commits and comments from github and allows you to filter which commits you want to show publicly. Then you can add additional comments to help the client understand the feature.  Check it out at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;releasepages.com&#x2F; Let me know if this is somethings others would find value from.
======
rog211
Clickable: [http://releasepages.com/](http://releasepages.com/)

